# Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!



## RedBrain (7. Oktober 2011)

*Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*

Der Rennsimulation Forza Motorsport 4 Demo ist nun für alle Verfügbar, was vor dem 7ten Oktober nur für Gold-Mitglieder gedacht ist. 


  Downloadgröße eines Demoversions: 1,27 GiByte

  Quelle: Xbox Live Marketplace


----------



## lunar19 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*

Gibts das auch für Computer?


----------



## Seabound (7. Oktober 2011)

Bezieht sich jetzt aber nur auf xbox, oda wie...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*

"Für alle" = für jeden Xbox-360-Spieler


----------



## Hugo78 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*

Was hat Xbox-Zeug im Erwachsenen Bereich zusuchen?


----------



## Kev95 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Was hat Xbox-Zeug im Erwachsenen Bereich zusuchen?


 Zu geil, ich bin immer noch am lachen


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*

Kann man die News auch in ein Konsolen Forum verschieben?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*

Als Pc`ler interessiert mich das aber schon mal gar nicht und dann noch ne extra user news dazu


----------



## mortiss (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*

an den Threadersteller:

Du hast diese Usernews nicht wie erwartet im xbox360gameshardware-forum gepostet sondern auf pcgameshardware


irgendwann erfrischt es jeden..


man kann auch schreiben "ist der pc jetzt die Plattform, um News für Konsolenspieler zu verbreiten? Dann erwarten wir aber noch den Anstand, nicht so sarkastisch zu sein, und die ******* in einem PC-Spielerfoum zu verbreiten.

Vielleicht auf Urbia.de oder so


.oO(Frechheit..)


----------



## titan86 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*

Immer wieder interessant wie viele auf ein Post antworten obwohl es sie gar net interessiert. Nur um mal rumgemeckert zu haben...


----------



## Nikwalter (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*

ich finds sehr interessant da ich grade den pc aufgebe und mich wie ein kind auf forza freue. bin übrigens 24.. Und mal "über den tellerrand" schauen sollte jeder.
_*"PC"*_GamesHardware berichtet auch über iporns und vieles andere was mit PC nicht allzuviel zu tun hat und Forza ist nurmal Referenz was simulationen angeht (bitte keine diskusion Forza vs GT anfangen..) und es wäre schön wenn sowas aufm pc kommt..


----------



## Hademe (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*

Als Pc´ler mit Xbox und Forza 4 Vorbesteller find ich die News sehr interessant. Es wäre natürlich das optimum wenn es Forza einfach für PC geben würde, sonst fällt mir am PC nix ein was auch nur annähernd an Forza oder GT rankommt.


----------



## Hugo78 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*



Nikwalter schrieb:


> Und mal "über den tellerrand" schauen sollte jeder.


Hab ich schon, ... sogar etwas genascht, ... schmeckt aber nicht, 
viel zu lasch und mit geschmacklosen Candy gespickt das Zeug. 



Nikwalter schrieb:


> _*"PC"*_GamesHardware berichtet auch über iporns und vieles andere


 
iporns fallen doch auch unter *P*arental *C*ontent oder ...


----------



## Nikwalter (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*

iPhones nicht das andere
four ass ist ja wohl beides...
Aber erst mal forza 3 fertig spielen, danach naschen an teil 4..


----------



## Anchorage (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*

Boah lass stecken ne Box werde ich mir nie kaufen dafür ist mir das Geld zu Schade. Forza hat mich noch nie interesiert.


----------



## DopeLex (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*

Wo bleibt bei solchen Threads eigentlich die Moderation...  

Es ist jedes mal das Gleiche bei irgendwelchen Apple-, PS3- oder XBox News. Es wird rumgespammed und rumgeflammed bis zum geht nicht mehr. In 3 Tagen hat der Thread wieder zig Seiten mit absolut sinnfreien und unnötigen Post's. Zur Krönung und Belohnung wird der Newsersteller, weil er so dreist war zu denken es würde doch tatsächlich Leute geben die sowas Interessiert obwohl es ein "PC-Forum" ist, beleidigt und zugetextet. 

So lob ich mir das, schreibt alle man weiter irgendwelche super intelligente Beiträge zu Themen, die euch nicht interessieren...  

Just to my cents.


----------



## Bensta (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*

Die Demo macht ne Menge Spaß und ich bin wieder froh, eine geile Konsole gekauft zu haben die nicht mal halb so viel kostet wie eine Grafikkarte.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*



Bensta schrieb:


> Die Demo macht ne Menge Spaß und ich bin wieder froh, eine geile Konsole gekauft zu haben die nicht mal halb so viel kostet wie eine Grafikkarte.



"...wie *eine* Grafikkarte" ? Du meinst wohl wie *deine* Grafikkarte (HD 5970)

Naja, für ne GTX 580 muss man ungefähr das doppelte blechen, das stimmt schon.

Um doch noch mal auf die News einzugehen: ich find's auch ziemlich schade, das Forza 4 nicht für PC kommt ! In keinem anderen Rennspiel sehen die Autos so echt aus. 
Stattdessen bleibt einem ja nichts anderes übrig als auf diesen NFS-Schrott zurückzugreifen  

Race Driver Grid gib's natürlich noch, aber das ist für mich auch keine Offenbarung...


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*

Endlich eine Demo 
Eins der geilsten Renn Spiele war ja schon Forza 3 und jetzt legt Forza 4 noch einen drauf

Werd ich mir Morgen gleich mal laden 


Danke für die tolle News!


----------



## RedBrain (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Um doch noch mal auf die News einzugehen: *ich find's auch ziemlich schade, das Forza 4 nicht für PC kommt* ! In keinem anderen Rennspiel sehen die Autos so echt aus.
> Stattdessen bleibt einem ja nichts anderes übrig als auf diesen NFS-Schrott zurückzugreifen
> 
> Race Driver Grid gib's natürlich noch, aber das ist für mich auch keine Offenbarung...


 
Ja, es wäre ein Knüller gewesen. In der Zeit sehe ich fast nur aktuelles Arcade-Rennspiele.:/


----------



## Ich 15 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*



Nightlight schrieb:


> In keinem anderen Rennspiel sehen die Autos so echt aus.


In gt 5 sehen die Premium Autos besser als in Forza aus


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> In gt 5 sehen die Premium Autos besser als in Forza aus




Trotzdem bleibt Forza 4 eins der besten Simulations Spiele meiner Meinung nach!


----------



## andivirus (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> In gt 5 sehen die Premium Autos besser als in Forza aus



Ich würd eher das "Premium" unterstreichen


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Was hat Xbox-Zeug im Erwachsenen Bereich zusuchen?


 

Aber auch wir Erwachsenen können mit den Konsolen Spaß haben. Zum Beispiel eben mit Forza oder Krachern wie Demon's Souls oder Dark Souls.

Forza4 wird definitiv gekauft, die Demo ist der Hammer und das Spiel wird es mit Sicherheit auch, bye bye doofes GT5.


----------



## DarkScorpion (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forza Motorsport 4 Demo für alle downloadbar!*

Freue mich schon auf Forza 4 habe die Limited Collectors Edition vorbestellt. 

Und ich finde eine gute Konsole hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung neben dem PC denn beide Plattformen können sich ergänzen obwohl sie beide Vor- und Nachteile haben


----------

